# For Dydie



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, so do i . i have sent you pms each week you havent been here. New one today! xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sending you some sun sweetie to brighten your days up


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

HI dydie
I realise things are really tough for you at the moment.
I miss you and your compassion about everyone...
I hope someone out there is being as generous in thought as what you have been to everyone else on this thread...
love astridxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dydie

You know myself and Tony have been thinking of you lots.

We hope you are ok hunni.

Hopefully we will see you back with us as soon as you feel up to it cause we miss you.  

Mel and Tony


----------

